# Is height important?



## soumya (Nov 3, 2009)

The title says it all. In your experience so far, do you think height is important for a human being?


----------



## ico (Nov 3, 2009)

in what context?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 3, 2009)

To be frank, Height is important. Imagine a Person who is 0.5 Inch height!!! He can't be in this world. And If the man is 20 meters long.. It is difficult too. For ordinary man and for ordinary living, any where between 4.5 feet to 6.5 feet will do the job.


----------



## Aspire (Nov 3, 2009)

Anything more than 5 Feet is OK but a guy too tall looks weird too

So anything between 5 feet to 6 feet is good


----------



## chesss (Nov 3, 2009)

> in what context?


in the context of ladki patana


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 3, 2009)

Do u know how many persons get refused due to short height?

Height is important.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 3, 2009)

ladki patane me 
mere liye to height se jyada body imp hai...
height hai lekin body ekdum


----------



## eggman (Nov 3, 2009)

chesss said:


> in the context of ladki patana


I once read that the ideal height of a man should be 1.09 times of his partner!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 3, 2009)

It doesn't, unless for certain jobs and sports. Mostly it doesnt.
Remember Napoleon and Hitler were extremely short too. Also note even in film line Aamir is short as for sports Sachin is short too.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 3, 2009)

vishalgmistry said:


> ladki patane me
> mere liye to height se jyada body imp hai...
> height hai lekin body ekdum


  hehe!Well, height is important...


----------



## eggman (Nov 3, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Remember Napoleon and Hitler were extremely short too. Also note even in film line Aamir is short as for sports Sachin is short too.



Can't argue wid that!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 3, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Do u know how many persons get refused due to short height?
> 
> Height is important.



Hey I'm one of tat. My height is 5'4" and i rare see ny girl shorter than me...

And the grls who r shorter than me say 5'1" doesn't likes me too....!! Coz they want a taller guy(like tall-dark-handsum)


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 3, 2009)

Don't feel its important.
Short ladkiyon ki kami thodi hi hai?
Most of the successful folks are anyways sshorter. Small is Big


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 3, 2009)

Gr8...!! Then u help me finding a gf......!!


----------



## satyamy (Nov 3, 2009)

yup height is very imp 
n i personally hav wasted my days & night in searching for tips & tricks for growing height


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 3, 2009)

Its very important. It shows vitality and a tall person looks confident. i may be a bit biased coz am 6'2" myself.


----------



## satyamy (Nov 4, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> Its very important. It shows vitality and a tall person looks confident. i may be a bit biased coz am 6'2" myself.


 Offtopic @ Dreamcathcher - y praka is permanently banned ?


----------



## Rahim (Nov 4, 2009)

^Bcoz mods conspired against him and others


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 4, 2009)

satyamy said:


> Offtopic @ Dreamcathcher - y praka is permanently banned ?


And, why after so many days u want to know why Praka was banned?


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 4, 2009)

Lionel Messi is short. Napolean was short. Tendulkar is short. Of course, you cant justify with such statements if a girl asks such questions.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 4, 2009)

Gavaskar and Amir Khan are short too


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 4, 2009)

you forgot THE MAN - SALMAN


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2009)

vishalgmistry said:


> ladki patane me
> mere liye to height se jyada body imp hai...
> height hai lekin body ekdum


That is one aspect you can work on, right? Although once you have crossed the age of increasing your height, how do you expect to work on that?


----------



## soumya (Nov 4, 2009)

I personally feel that your personality is more important than height. Some of my friends are really tall but they are teased the most []


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 5, 2009)

height and body are equally important...!!!


----------



## eggman (Nov 5, 2009)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Hey I'm one of tat. My height is 5'4" and i rare see ny girl shorter than me...
> 
> And the grls who r shorter than me say 5'1" doesn't likes me too....!! Coz they want a taller guy(like tall-dark-handsum)





krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Gr8...!! Then u help me finding a gf......!!



Dude...it looks like your height is causing a bit of trouble in your self esteem!! Trust me , its not the height but the lack of your self confidence is shying those girls away!


----------



## digitizen (Nov 7, 2009)

It really doesnt matter . all that matters is how you carry yourself . I am 5'6  and yea when i was a kid i had problems but now no i am comfortable with what i am and even if given a choice i wouldnt want to be taller . if a tall guys makes fun of your height ask them " how is the weather up there ?


----------



## harsha0498 (Nov 7, 2009)

height is important,soceity attributes some value & respect,to the people who are tall.
provided they are well mannered in social circle & friendly.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
height is important,soceity attributes some value & respect,to the people who are tall.
provided they are well mannered in social circle & friendly.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 7, 2009)

@vamsi_krishna: lol at your reply. 
@soumya: It is true
Just read something about this... apparently taller people get voted more often, get paid better and get quicker promotions. But the flipside is that famous people, or important people are percieved as being taller than they actually are... which would explain why film stars appear so small in real life.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 7, 2009)

eggman said:


> Dude...it looks like your height is causing a bit of trouble in your self esteem!! Trust me , its not the height but the lack of your self confidence is shying those girls away!



May b.......!!


----------



## GigaHeartz (Nov 7, 2009)

a taller guy is perceieved as more mature and understanding compared to short guys.. women feel more secure with a taller guy.. its my observation


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 7, 2009)

^^^ Ekdum correct.


----------



## Vivek.28 (Nov 23, 2009)

But banda ekdum 'Hanger' to nahi hona chahiye !! It ruins the physical appearence. 

Tall or short, built should be good according to height...


----------



## rishitells (Dec 20, 2009)

vishalgmistry said:


> ladki patane me
> mere liye to height se jyada body imp hai...
> height hai lekin body ekdum


Mera bhi yahi haal hai bhai.....height hai but body nahi.
sali koi ladki nahi pati abhi tak.....


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 25, 2009)

No ! If its HEIGHT of ignorance then height is not necessary.Please OP suggest what height are you referring to.

   If its height as in height of the person then may till the person opens his mouth.Thereafter everything gets even.

  Its not the height of the wand that is important.Its the magic in it


----------



## Aberforth (Jun 3, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> Lionel Messi is short. Napolean was short. Tendulkar is short. Of course, you cant justify with such statements if a girl asks such questions.


You can't get around to justifying, since most girls would not blame height for rejecting a man. Rather, they'd claim "he is not my type" and whip up a 'personality defect' to reject a guy, so that they can justify themselves that they are not as shallow as men are.
&nbsp;


Anorion said:


> Just read something about this... apparently taller people get voted more often, get paid better and get quicker promotions.


The research was done in a country that is biased towards tall people. India has an entirely different cultural setup and hence, such theories don't apply here.


----------



## RavS (Jun 3, 2010)

Well, height for me is related to one's self confidence.

I am of decent (I think 5' 10") height but not 6'. Both my younger brothers are taller than me. and sometimes used to make fun of me. Which I previously didn't use to like but now have learned to live with it, because I know I can't grow any further. (Unless I am willing to take unhealthy drugs or go under knife).
These issues take importance only when we are in your youth, once we become a bit mature, other things occupy our mind.

A lot of other qualities are required in a guy than just height. So height is important but not everything in the personality.

(Does somebody know, what is the average height of an Indian Male??)


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 3, 2010)

freshseasons said:


> Its not the height of the wand that is important.Its the magic in it



 I caught you ... 

Anyways height isn't a big deal. I'm 5'6" and got a GF now? So what's the big deal? She's a bit taller than me, but she doesn't care about that. She never talk about the height, always complain me not take care of her, instead taking care of my PC.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 3, 2010)

I am 6"3 and i am fine with it. Its about your brain and height of your knowledge that counts not your body. It matters but not that much. 
"Akal Badi ya Bhains ???" is a famous saying goes right with this thread


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 3, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> I am 6"3 and i am fine with it. Its about your brain and height of your knowledge that counts not your body. It matters but not that much.
> "Akal Badi ya Bhains ???" is a famous saying goes right with this thread



So, you have a GF? . Whats her height?


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 8, 2010)

height plays a part in a good personality,but is not a sole criterion for it.

Also,

Is hair important?
Is skin color/fairness important?
Is the palm to the fingers ratio important?
Is weight important?
Is dental care important?
Is personality important?
Is athletism important?

How about i make each of those questions into separate threads?
I agree this is fight club and a general discussion thread,but that doesnt mean we can discuss senseless issues.

How we discuss some more important issues like the devastating Bhopal Gas Tragedy and those responsible for it,roaming around freely? How about we discuss the Maoists issue or the Arunachal Pradesh issue?


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 8, 2010)

soumya said:


> I personally feel that your personality is more important than height. Some of my friends are really tall but they are teased the most []



it is one's character that attracts others towards him/her. height is irrelevant...you can go and ask all those who are important in your life...try asking any of your female friends.even the dumbest looking guy can get a good girl if he plays nice.bad boys do get girls but not nice ones 
even if the girl is nice it doesn't last long.your best bet is to be nice...not long


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 8, 2010)

> So, you have a GF? . Whats her height?


No GF dude..no time for timepass. Had many relationships but all ended in vain so stopped this **** and now concentrating on career


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 8, 2010)

yuppp...agree with celldweller1591....being in relation may seem the most wonderful thing to do...but it can take a back seat. I had proposed a girl when i was preparing for PET...she said no and gave me same _gyan_ about thinking about all this after I finish my studies...she was right...
although I never met that girl afterwards but I now think...if there had been some other girl...I would have wasted my time with her, and wouldn't have reached where I am now... 

I am sorry...all this was off-topic...but if your question related to height is because of this reason then it may come handy....
moreover if you succeed in life and reach a respectable position....take my word, girls will line up in front of your house to be with you...and that's a fact


----------



## papul1993 (Jun 8, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> height plays a part in a good personality,but is not a sole criterion for it.
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...



yup lets make one for each. 

btw height is important. makes a guy look smart at first but a girl will will like u on your personality though.


----------



## Krow (Jun 8, 2010)

Height matters only if you let it. Short guy, smart guy is a very likely scenario.

Personality matters more. The only disadvantage of being short would probably be that it makes scoring the taller ladies difficult. (pardon my footballing lingo)


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 9, 2010)

hhmmm...... a big discussion is going on here! ok!! let me tell u my experience!!
i m not too tall and not too short nearly 5.7 foot!! also i m not too fat and not too thin. i mean i dont have a very good personality.  but i was one of the most intelligent boy in my class or you can say in my whole 12th standard. and due to this quality many girls got attracted towards me. so i think its not the personality or any other thing. most important thing that matters is ur intelligence. if u are performing good in class or at ur job then are more attractive than a boy with good personality. but yes you must be atleast 5.5 foot that's what i think!!!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 9, 2010)

Since when has being a topper been a babe magnet?  Didnt help me at all in school  

Now, when I'm *not* a topper, I'm even more pathetic


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 9, 2010)

hahaha this is called apne muh miya mitthu 
toppers do attract girls...but i have never seen anyone able to fall in relationship...either ways...he can maintain a girl or his grades


----------



## Krow (Jun 9, 2010)

Toppers' (or for that matter those who win a lot in extra-curricular activities, eg: sports, elocution, etc) achievements/talents are sure to attract girls. But usually those good at academics are practical people. If I'm not mistaken, girls are not very fond of over-practical guys.

All those who don't have a girl now, will have one later. Stop worrying.

@ Krab: Man, you are a good keyboardist, aren't you? Maybe one day girls will fall for you when you start to play in a live concert somewhere.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 9, 2010)

from "Is Height important?" this thread is going to "omg I am girl magnet 'coz I am topper".


----------



## confused (Jun 9, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> Is hair important?
> Is skin color/fairness important?
> Is the palm to the fingers ratio important?
> Is weight important?
> ...


Add to it:
Is length important??
Is girth important??




XTerminator_09 said:


> How about i make each of those questions into separate threads?
> I agree this is fight club and a general discussion thread,but that doesnt mean we can discuss senseless issues.


Well its my long held observation that the thread OP, ie, "soumya" always starts popular/controversial/addictive but totally nonsensical threads and then is never to be seen again in the thread... Me thinks he is an agent of china working to reduce productivity in India!


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 9, 2010)

confused said:


> Add to it:
> Is length important??
> Is girth important??
> 
> ...


 
i think you're right!!!


----------



## Krow (Jun 9, 2010)

soumya said:


> The title says it all. In your experience so far, do you think height is important for a human being?



:CHINA:


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 10, 2010)

Time to shutdown this thread !


----------



## yogi31286 (Oct 14, 2010)

sometimes height is imp sometimes not...
i myself 6'3" but still height is good to attract others.. but it doesn't matter to live happy life!!


----------



## abhi.eternal (Oct 15, 2010)

This has become a pretty interesting thread.. It all started with the importance of one's height and has somewhat transformed into if that is an important requirement for having a girl along with brains and brawn! Let me share my experience as well..

I am 5'8" and I guess I am not bad looking as I have a pretty GF  *Height:* When we stand, the top of her head falls just below my chin which I guess makes the height perfect for both of us. (Though I don't like it when she keeps on saying that her bro is 5'11" ). *Brains:* Well, I am not dumb. I asked out of curiosity once if I was indeed dumb then would she be going out with me. Well, the answer I got was 'Are you mad?' (Of course, she was a topper and me well.. lets say not dumb!) So your neurons definitely needs to be in order. *Brawn:* This is my weak point. I am a hanger (and I totally agree with Vivek.28). You need to have those muscles, buddy. I don't know how I may have managed to keep her so far but I need to start working on that ASAP! (Any tips? )


----------



## saliha (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi...

Height is important only look good..
Rather than good looking there is no use to be hieght..
But to wear any dresses or any kind of dressing has to be made,
then a typical height is needed..
and that is very important..


----------



## _VascoZ_ (Dec 22, 2010)

soumya said:


> The title says it all. In your experience so far, do you think height is important for a human being?



Fauz mein bharti hona hai kya? 

Well, it matters on the context of the query.


----------



## siddhesh222 (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm personally 5'11 but lets leave that aside. Girls are fine with guys somewhat below average height, but a bit more and you find getting girls is hard.

Height does add a special 'touch' to your external appearance but its been grossly overrated due to western media and whatnot.It is important, but not as much people perceive it to be.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 26, 2010)

One of my friends is 5'4" and he was the school playboy. 80% of the girls liked him from 6th class to 12th class. Other 20% were jealous.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 26, 2010)

furious_gamer said:


> I caught you ...
> 
> Anyways height isn't a big deal. I'm 5'6" and got a GF now? So what's the big deal? She's a bit taller than me, but she doesn't care about that. She never talk about the height, always complain me not take care of her, instead taking care of my PC.



I am taller than her but then the complaint is the same...


----------



## pauldmps (Dec 26, 2010)

Really an interesting thread..............

I think *an average height* is really important for all round personality whether be it girls or job or something else. However, being very tall is again as bad as being very short. I am 18 (12th passed out in 2010) but still 5ft in height. Not only this makes me an odd one out in company of my peers but also diminishes my overall personality. 

About girls, yes! they seem to give more priority towards height rather than other qualities, even looks. I find it very stupid(of the girls) that much a**hole-type boys take away girls while the good ones are left out due to height. 

A comment by a girl member in this thread is urgently required (Is there any female-member in this entire forum ????)


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2010)

well, I'm a girl and I don't really think height is important.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 26, 2010)

Seriously?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 26, 2010)

ico said:


> well, I'm a girl and I don't really think height is important.


Make this guy your boyfriend - Digit Technology Discussion Forum - Tech Discussion Forums in India - View Profile: Who


----------



## Faun (Dec 27, 2010)

pauldmps said:


> About girls, yes! they seem to give more priority towards height rather than other qualities, even looks. I find it very stupid(of the girls) that much a**hole-type boys take away girls while the good ones are left out due to height.



You suffer from CDS. 


Spoiler



Confidence Deficiency Syndrome


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 27, 2010)

ico said:


> well, I'm a girl and I don't really think height is important.



  Always kidding....


----------



## pauldmps (Dec 27, 2010)

Faun said:


> You suffer from CDS.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I don't lack confidence & I really don't care as I have lots of friends to be with. Neither they care of my height. Those are the girls who give importance to height rather than internal qualities of a person.


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2010)

Being a girl myself I can really assure you that most of the girls really give importance to internal qualities of a person. Let me ask you how many boys do that?  Most are only after physical appearance.


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 27, 2010)

Height has nothing to do with girls.But I still cant figure out what they actually need.They dont need intelligent,handsome guys having good charecter.They just need idiots who flirt most.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 27, 2010)

pauldmps said:


> Really an interesting thread..............
> 
> I think *an average height* is really important for all round personality whether be it girls or job or something else. However, being very tall is again as bad as being very short. I am 18 (12th passed out in 2010) but still 5ft in height. Not only this makes me an odd one out in company of my peers but also diminishes my overall personality.
> 
> ...



Take Salman khan for example...do you still think height is a problem???


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> They dont need intelligent,handsome guys having good charecter.They just need idiots who flirt most.


lol wrong again and stop generalizing. 



abhidev said:


> Take Salman khan for example...do you still think height is a problem???


He missed out on Aishwarya Rai who went to Vivek Oberoi and Abhishek Bachchan; both of whom have better height than Salman. 

okay enough trolling...time to be serious.

I got into a relationship 4 years ago. She is a very beautiful girl while I'm thin, ugly, eccentric and very simple. I'm certainly not an 'idiot' who flirts with every girl he sees, rather I never even dared to 'flirt' with her while being in a relationship and heck even before!! We were happy together before her parents intervened two years ago. Infact I never really understood what all she saw in me.

It all goes down to the personal preference of a girl and a man. You might say girls like 'idiots' who flirt while those 'idiots' might be of an opinion that 'idiots who never flirt will never get a girl.'

*Verdict:* Stop generalizing. Everyone is different and has different choices.


----------



## Faun (Dec 27, 2010)

pauldmps said:


> I don't lack confidence & I really don't care as I have lots of friends to be with. Neither they care of my height. Those are the girls who give importance to height rather than internal qualities of a person.


Then certainly those girls do not deserve you. Why bother ?

Also, even guys have preferences.



ico said:


> Infact I never really understood what all she saw in me.
> 
> It all goes down to the personal preference of a girl and a man.



You, sir, are extremely lucky 

Yeah, it's like enzyme activation site. It will work or it won't. There is no way in between.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 27, 2010)

ico said:


> lol wrong again and stop generalizing.
> 
> 
> He missed out on Aishwarya Rai who went to Vivek Oberoi and Abhishek Bachchan; both of whom have better height than Salman.
> ...



In the previous post, u said u r a gal, now from ur post, it seems that u r a boy? Are u confusing us or  am i confused????   

BTW height doesn't matter for gals, at least not for all of them. Even take me, i am just around 5'7 and one of ex was 5'8, but we were happy at that time , (not after i started concentrating on games )


----------



## abhidev (Dec 27, 2010)

I meant Salman khan had definitely more girls drooling around him than any other actor...


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Dec 27, 2010)

hight is important to some extent ......


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 28, 2010)

Made my day.


----------



## pauldmps (Dec 28, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Height has nothing to do with girls.But I still cant figure out what they actually need.They dont need intelligent,handsome guys having good charecter.They just need idiots who flirt most.



+1..............


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 28, 2010)

furious_gamer said:


> In the previous post, u said u r a gal, now from ur post, it seems that u r a boy? Are u confusing us or  am i confused????


Neither. s/he is confused herself/himself


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 28, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Neither. s/he is confused herself/himself



 Clear Now......


----------



## R2K (Dec 29, 2010)

kinda offtopic....but
Is it true that ur height will decrease by a certain amount if u workout in gym using heavy weights?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 29, 2010)

^
Nope. It's a myth.


----------



## blackhole (Dec 29, 2010)

im short & i have 2 GFs


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 29, 2010)

2 short GF's ?


----------



## Faun (Dec 30, 2010)

R2K said:


> kinda offtopic....but
> Is it true that ur height will decrease by a certain amount if u workout in gym using heavy weights?



Lirl.....exercising will Decrease the length and girth too.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 30, 2010)

Height is important in some type of jobs such as military,police,NDA,modelling etc
But in film industry its not like amir khan,rajpal yaadav etc....

For some girls height is important if they r 6feet in height.....for some its not...
Intelligence is more important than height...coz junk piece of brain with tall figure is bad combination....

So,its (Smartness + Intelligent + Avg Height + Attitude) though girls searches for more qualities than this in a boy...only they can answer what they want....

More important is how much successful a man is no matter what his height is.....

And if u r short but u r extremely rich...then not to worry abt height.....

In end the overall personality should be good....no matter how much height is.....


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 1, 2011)

Its important you can't be too short or freakishly tall!
how ever when it comes to girls don't worry, if you got a good sense of humor, money, good looks, confidence, success, alpha etc you can make it! just have any 2-3 of these qualities!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 1, 2011)

Height don;t attract girls. 
Stay normal be yourself, and be confident


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 3, 2011)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> if you got a good sense of humor, money, good looks, confidence, success, alpha etc



I only have good sense of humor & confidence but no money & success....& Whats this alpha...????


----------



## Faun (Jan 3, 2011)

^^This
Alpha Factor - Custom Competitive Gymnastic Leotards and Warm-ups

Money and success is required.


----------



## _VascoZ_ (Jan 3, 2011)

Faun said:


> Lirl.....exercising will Decrease the length and girth too.



Ahem! I guess, he was talkin' about his 'height'!   



R2K said:


> kinda offtopic....but
> Is it true that ur height will decrease by a certain amount if u workout in gym using heavy weights?



Well, dude, YUP! THEY ARE RIGHT!!! It's similar to your 'thing' goin' back to hibernation once it 'works out' too hard 'n' heavy!      

Take a chill pill man, nothin' can 'decrease' your height [though exceptions like chain-saws do exist]!


----------



## Anorion (Jan 5, 2011)

hey i heard some guiz discussing this and they came to the conclusion of "height kum fight jyaada"


----------



## Journey (Jan 19, 2011)

I voted no but the question is too general.
If you are too tall or short then you have a problem.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 16, 2011)

Height is important but remember to look attractive your body should be very well proportioned. i.e. if you are short say about 5' 10'' you should have biceps not more than 18 inches and shoulders max -48 .So the best way to put it is that you should have a proportioned body a very tall man who is skinny does not look nice... you should have a \ / shape body. 

This depends on your body type. like for me i am about 5'10'' and i have about 16~18 inches biceps and 44 shoulders. So i look good in t-shirts and in a coat (slim fit) i get the v-look so its important not to look to bulky like a bouncer or to skinny like a poor guy. you should have a good built lean muscled toned body where fat%<10 .


----------



## Vyom (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow... dudes!! This thread is by far the most interesting I have ever read... partly because it helped me cleared out my own (little) guilty conscience about my "not so great" height problem, and partly because, it helped me understand the verdicts of many TDF members   (like, ico is confused about if his/her gender)  

Btw, my own verdict goes like this:
I am not that tall. In college too, I looked smaller than almost everybody...
BUT, get this: You feel small from mind not from your body. 

I confess, that I used to go into utter lack of confidence because of less height. But had I known Jackie Chan earlier, I wouldn't have been so. Yeah, Jackie Chan is the first person that comes to mind, when I need to be inspired. I mean, really! 
Its needless to say, that small height of Jackie, does provide him many benefits in doing stunts etc.

I am amazed by the confidence Jackie has, and its only the personality of him, that makes him so adorable! In fact, had he been any taller, he wouldn't have looked so awesome!! 

So all the people out there who are not high enough, maybe need not to be so. We can't control our height, but we can control how other's perceive us. Its our opinion which matters, and which makes us Really small or large. 

And follow what digitzen said, 


digitizen said:


> if a tall guys makes fun of your height ask them " how is the weather up there ?


And I would like to add this to above quote 

Nicely said buddy !!!


----------



## Joker (Mar 16, 2011)

what is the point of this thread? noob OP never posted back.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 16, 2011)

ico said:


> Being a girl myself I can really assure you that most of the girls really give importance to internal qualities of a person. Let me ask you how many boys do that?  Most are only after physical appearance.



wow! another shocking stuff? you are a girl!!!!!! a computer loving girl...... strange... very strange! btw i am 5'7.5".


----------



## ico (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm male. I was joking at that time.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 16, 2011)

@ico: oh! just joking! i see.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh.. I think ico just broke the heart of utkarsh009 !! LOL 

@utkarsh009: Don't get your hopes high pal... even if there are girls in TDF, they must be  properly disguised!


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 16, 2011)

i wasnt reporting my height for flirting. and he didnt break my heart as i never talk to girls. they irritate too much. and i havent found a girl till now who doesnt irritate so i have no gf till now.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, dude, I was too kidding!! But I am guessing you are still in your teenager.

btw, about the "girls irritating" part, I agree with you too !


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 16, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Well, dude, I was too kidding!! But I am guessing you are still in your teenager.
> 
> btw, about the "girls irritating" part, I agree with you too !



hah! its ok and yes i'm a teenager.


----------



## slugger (Mar 16, 2011)

*listsoplenty.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/bernie-slavica-ecclestone.jpg

in what way is height important? i'm curious


----------



## Goten (Mar 17, 2011)

Height is an attribute for looking handsome....No other use as such.

Peace~~~!

PS - I am 5 11.


----------



## R2K (Mar 17, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> i wasnt reporting my height for flirting. and he didnt break my heart as i never talk to girls. they irritate too much. and i havent found a girl till now who doesnt irritate so i have no gf till now.



LOL i am shocked to hear the Strange reasons ppl come up with these days
Just kidding

---------- Post added at 12:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------




Goten said:


> Height is an attribute for looking handsome....No other use as such.
> 
> Peace~~~!
> 
> PS - I am 5 11.



You just wanted to say you are handsome...right?


----------



## Goten (Mar 17, 2011)

R2K said:


> You just wanted to say you are handsome...right?



No....I just said its an attribute....Same goes for good health....Same goes for good skin and colortone...Same goes for ur hair....same goes for ur LENGTH(Just kidding or may be not)

Peace~~~!


----------



## R2K (Mar 17, 2011)

Goten said:


> No....I just said its an attribute....Same goes for good health....Same goes for good skin and colortone...Same goes for ur hair....*same goes for ur LENGTH(Just kidding or may be not)*
> 
> Peace~~~!



Did u mean what i think it is?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 17, 2011)

ico said:


> I'm male. I was joking at that time.



Trolololol....

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2482/3811055786_b51d292cde.jpg


----------

